# another LFS(Kramer's) will be closed on Dec 28th



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

I know this LFS is not known to be the best one but Kramer in the Guildford mall is closing on 28th..

their fish stock is 50% off and 25% off on all equipment.. fins and more and now Kramer's... less and less LFSs in surrey area..


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Not a fan of that place, but that still sucks.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

-.- got to go get my gouramis. So no happy even though it isn't my favorite I get into the fish hobby and everything close to me shuts down almost. This really sucks.

Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

I've been going there off and on for 30+ years, I like it there and Phil always gave Me great deals, hopefully they'll relocate in Surrey close by, and I'll be sure to visit their new locale. I bought My last horde of Fish and the odd Supplies.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

There is always Roger Aquatics. Roger has beautiful fish and good supplies as well.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Too hard to get to from Cloverdale by bus and can't get a ride out there.
:,(

Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Fishy_Addiction said:


> Too hard to get to from Cloverdale by bus and can't get a ride out there.
> :,(
> 
> Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


Don't think you will miss much. I have been there once several months ago... Price was high and selection was limited. I'm not surprised that it is closing down.


----------



## Aaron (Apr 21, 2010)

It is only temporary. They are working on finding a new place.


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

JTang said:


> Don't think you will miss much. I have been there once several months ago... Price was high and selection was limited. I'm not surprised that it is closing down.


Their closing down has nothing to do with business, that whole bottom section of Stores, BMO, Lordco, Post Office, etc., etc. will be gone because of the further expansion of the new remodeled Guildford, apparently that section will be an expanded Parking Lot. Guildford is HUGE now, many many new stores, and many have also left due to the astronomic new lease fees., I Hardly recognise it any more.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

JTang said:


> Don't think you will miss much. I have been there once several months ago... Price was high and selection was limited. I'm not surprised that it is closing down.


They had lots of wicked fish last week. And 50% off fish making them pehominally priced. XD

Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Phil knows his stuff and yes maybe more expensive as in a mall. They charge percentages and high leases. 
Also they have to cater to
More basic hobbyists. 
Hopefully they find a place In a strip
Mall or something.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

They need to come to Cloverdale! Their are two spots in Brickyard station where I keep saying "please please please give me a pet store" lol
Make it so much easier to get reptile food and other products but thus far cheapest prices around 500 crickets is $18! 500 at petland in south Surrey is $32 so.... xD

Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*I won't miss getting my boob's rubbed by an elbow or two.*


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

One of the members here works there 
perhaps she can comment

Seasons Greetings


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

I hope so. Lol. Just to out in a word for Cloverdale. XD
Really want a pet shop in Cloverdale something fierce, me and many others need cheap quality food. 


Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Well if everything is sold cheap...it won't be in business long? 
Good for the buyer...not good for overhead.


----------



## Aaron (Apr 21, 2010)

mikebike said:


> One of the members here works there
> perhaps she can comment
> 
> Seasons Greetings


If it's who i think it is she has not worked there is over 6 months


----------

